# 11 hp Honda engine troubles



## axcessadam (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey guys, new to the site but not the garage. I have a generac generator powered by an 11 hp Honda gx340 engine. I was running it last week and it would surge, stumble and literally shut off for a micro second and then catch and run normal for 2 mins., 5 mins. or however long and then do the same thing. We have winter around the corner and I wanted to get this thing running right for when I need it. Here is what I have done so far, installed new carb, new ignition coil and spark plug and I cleaned the gas tank, shut off valve and small fuel filter screen in the tank. When I start it now, it will only run with the choke closed and yes it still surges???? When I open the choke she immediately stumbles and dies. Any ideas on what I should do next? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

There is the question, was it left with old gas, does it have new gas, from the pump not the can that was from last year, you probably could have put fresh gas and a strong dose of SeaFoam in it and it would have cleared, anyway, since you have replaced a bunch of stuff lets start by: while it is running spray/dribble some carb/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along the intake if he engine tempo changes you have an air leak created by a failing gasket, fix that and you are good to go. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## axcessadam (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply geo. Before I replaced everything the gas was a couple months old but had stabilizer in it. The generator is at least 10 years old and has run great up until now so I figured it could use a tune up anyway. After I replaced the parts I used 2 week old gas which shouldn't have gone stale yet. I will check for air leaks tomorrow and post the outcome.


----------



## axcessadam (Sep 10, 2016)

I sprayed the starter fluid around the carb and cylinder head and found no air leaks. I did find that I was able to stop the engine from surging by manually adjusting the auto throttle solenoid assembly arm which works in conjunction with the governor arm. I am trying to find a testing procedure for this solenoid before I throw out $65 for it. Has anyone had any experience with these solenoids?


----------

